# Cayo 173



## Luminesque (Sep 26, 2016)

Last Thursday my build was complete and I was able to pick up my new Cayo 173! I cannot express how pleased I am with the boat and quality. The guys at Cayo did an amazing job and the boat is better than I even expected. I went with a center console powered by a Suzuki 60. The hull is whisper grey with a ice blue brights, and then back to whisper grey for the non-skid. It is really hard to get a picture that shows how great this looks in person. The only thing that has not been completed is the Seadek which will be storm grey and blue to match the boat. I was able to get the boat out a few times this weekend, but forced myself to spend the time breaking in the motor instead of focusing on fishing; very very difficult but it was successful. The Suzuki is quiet and seems to be a great match for the Cayo 173.

More pictures and fish to come...


----------



## Luminesque (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Holy shit, that's cool. 

Talk to me about that console. I'm assuming you left off the cooler to be able to use something like a yeti in it's place? It's something I've considered on an off but it may be too late to make changes anyway


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

Looks good!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful skiff, really liking that zuke.


----------



## Luminesque (Sep 26, 2016)

@jmrodandgun Yeah, I am pretty sure it's one of the first he did without the jumpseat/cooler console. I wanted it that way to put my cooler there. A yeti 35 fits perfectly in that spot. I feel like a yeti in it's place can double as a platform if needed. Also, if I want to open up the area some I can just leave the cooler out.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

She's a beauty. Once you get her dialed in post some performance numbers. Congrats!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Day........um, son! She's a real beaut Clark.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Cape Coral? Hopefully I see you around the area so I can get a look at this thing. It's gorgeous!


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

Man I'm really diggin this Cayo! I've been following their builds since I first saw one a while back with a 25hp tiller. You set this one up perfect in my opinion and I'd do my console the exact same way if I was building one, that is bad ass.

Congrats!!!


----------



## Luminesque (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I can't wait to get her back on the water.

@Godzuki86 I do live in Cape Coral; you'll find me in Matlacha Pass/Pine Island Sound.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Man I saw this one in the shop a few times, and I was really hoping to see the final product before they delivered it. You've got a perfect rig there.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Siiiiiiiiick sled!!!! If you ever wana hit Estero or anywhere down south let me know!!!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Congratulations on the new boat! I bet you're ready to wear the new off!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

What was the time between deposit and delivery on this badboy?


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

K3anderson said:


> What was the time between deposit and delivery on this badboy?


JB said it's 5-6 months right now so you're probably looking at 6-7 months lol


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

She's a beauty.


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

Wait time is 7 months.


----------



## Luminesque (Sep 26, 2016)

@mtoddsolomon I am very ready to wear off the new, can't wait for some free time and good weather!

@TylertheTrout2 I may have to hit you up on that. I haven't been in Estero Bay much but I always like to try new areas and learn new places.

@K3anderson I don't know what the wait time is currently, these other guys seem to have a pretty good idea. I can tell you that my wait time was longer than has been posted, but my boat was started when they were still in their smaller old shop. They have since moved and I was told that they can get production up now which should help with wait times. Wish I had a better answer for you.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Im considering getting in line with cayo soon. What options did you add to the boat?


----------



## Luminesque (Sep 26, 2016)

@fjmaverick I probably did most of the options you can looking back on it, I was trying to set it up so that the boat could fit different fishing situations or people that I take. I have a 55lb trolling motor mounted on a quick release and the casting platform can also easily be removed. I also had one of the rear hatches setup as a live well, but that will likely only be used for tournament situations where you need to keep the fish alive (I am surprised how big the live well is on a small skiff). I have a Simrad Go 7 flush mounted and connected to the Suzuki for digital readouts. Obviously the center console is an option that I went with, but opted to have it modified without the storage/seat in front. LED lights inside the boat that can either be blue or white. V-Marine Push Pole Holders installed. Finally, I had a PowerPole Micro installed. I used it once just to test it out and make sure it works. I think I will be very happy with that decision and it is SUPER quiet compared to the larger ones i've used on other boats!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

And what kind of numbers are you getting with a 60hp?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful boat! 

So you don't have any dedicated engine gauge for the motor, just NMEA into the Simrad?

Post some numbers when you get her broken in.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

@Luminesque Let me know, would be happy to pole you around and put you on some fish! Im off Fridays and Saturdays


----------



## Luminesque (Sep 26, 2016)

@fjmaverick I don't have any real numbers, but I'll try to test it out this weekend and see what I can get for you.

@Fritz No dedicated engine gauge, everything is run through the Simrad. So far it seems to be fine and easy to see once all setup. I figured that if for some reason the Simrad went down I would be able to make it home safely. Didn't want too much cluttering up the console.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Excellent, I might plan on doing the same thing on a build with the same motor. Really like your skiff, can't wait to hear how she performs with that motor. Now, more pictures please!!! Lots more. Love skiff porn!


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

Put my deposit down for a 180. Now the wait....


----------



## Luminesque (Sep 26, 2016)

@tbnolefan Congrats, the wait is difficult but it will be worth it in the end. When we were wet testing my boat I went out on a 180 with JB. I remember him telling me at one point we were going 57mph. Other than that it was a good ride but I spent most of the time just staring at my boat idling in middle of the lake.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

tbnolefan said:


> Put my deposit down for a 180. Now the wait....


I remember back when I started my wait, good times. I got in early on but I've heard the wait times have come down dramatically. It's pretty cool to see them be successful at building boats, it makes the wait a little less difficult.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> I remember back when I started my wait, good times. I got in early on but I've heard the wait times have come down dramatically. It's pretty cool to see them be successful at building boats, it makes the wait a little less difficult.


Any word on yours JM?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Financekid1 said:


> Any word on yours JM?


It's chugging along. Slow and steady wins the race. You know how it goes


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Wow very nice boat


----------



## Luminesque (Sep 26, 2016)

Well...the wind here in SWFL was a little much for me and my wife to want to deal with so I was not able to run the boat or get any performance numbers. Give me another week; in the meantime here are a few more photos:


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey nice congrats!


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

Luminesque said:


>


Damn good lookin boat!


----------



## Luminesque (Sep 26, 2016)

I was able to get out this past Saturday and pole my wife around. I'm shocked and beyond pleased at how well this boat poles and about how skinny we were able to get. While poling she was able to sight cast and catch this nice red (below) along with some trout and snook:



On the ride back in I did open up the throttle most of the way for those of you who like numbers. It's not much - my focus for the day was fishing. With two people riding in the back, a full live well, and using trim tabs I was easily able to hit 38mph around 5700 RPM. This is with the stock prop. I have no doubt that if I spread the weight out better and use less tabs I could easily hit the low 40's. Maybe once we get a better weather day I can test it out some more.


----------



## rjackh90 (Jun 4, 2012)

That's a beautiful skiff, nice job. Any idea what your draft is?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Luminesque said:


> I was able to get out this past Saturday and pole my wife around. I'm shocked and beyond pleased at how well this boat poles and about how skinny we were able to get. While poling she was able to sight cast and catch this nice red (below) along with some trout and snook:
> 
> 
> 
> On the ride back in I did open up the throttle most of the way for those of you who like numbers. It's not much - my focus for the day was fishing. With two people riding in the back, a full live well, and using trim tabs I was easily able to hit 38mph around 5700 RPM. This is with the stock prop. I have no doubt that if I spread the weight out better and use less tabs I could easily hit the low 40's. Maybe once we get a better weather day I can test it out some more.


Awesome and congrats!! That's a great picture too! So basically, if its a remote, women control it...TV remote, Powerpole Remote, etc. Right?


----------



## Luminesque (Sep 26, 2016)

@rjackh90 I do know the draft, because there is no water here right now due to consistently strong east winds and we have pushed this boat to its limits. With my wife in the front and me on the poling platform we were in about 8". She's 120 pounds and I'm 175 (full cooler, 14 gallon gas tank, and trolling motor battery). If I got out, which I did a few times because we got so shallow, I was in ankle deep water that I'd guess was around 5" (and close to as shallow as our kayaks could go). I could push the boat with her in the front. If she moved to the back I'd need another inch. 

@Whiskey Angler Without a doubt!


----------

